# thermosets



## vicky0522

Hola a todos!

Espero haciendo una traducción de un texto y la verdad que tengo muchas dudas.

Hay unas palabras que no se como se traducen

-  covalent bonding
-   thermosets
- curing agent 
-  transcrystallinity

"in thermosets, the interphase can form due to preferential absorption of either the curing agent or the resin at the fiber surface, leading to a region of higher or lower cross-linking and in thermoplastics"


Mi intento
"en thermosets  la interfase puede formarse debido a la absorción preferente de cualquier agente curing  o la resina a la superficie de la fibra principalmente en una región de punto débil transversal superior o inferior y en termoplásticos"

Se que esta muy mal. Espero me puedan ayudar y mil gracias por su coloboración.

Saludos!


----------



## chics

vicky0522 said:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> - covalent bonding --> enlace covalente [QUÍMICA]
> - thermosets          --> ?
> - curing agent        --> agente curativo
> - transcrystallinity  --> transcristalinidad [QUÍMICA, MATERIALES]


​


----------



## psicutrinius

Thermosets = Termoestables.


----------



## abeltio

interfase no existe en español, es interfaz, plural: interfaces
real academia española.


----------



## chics

_Interfase_, en química, puede tratarse del límite entre dos fases (por ejemplo una líquida y otra en forma de gel, o un precipitado...) de una solución, por ejemplo.

Pero ciertamente en el resto de acepciones lo correcto es _interfaz_.


----------



## lmcasarsainz

thermosets -termopares

y en cuanto al término curing no creo que en este contexto se refiera a curación, más bien a curado.


----------



## vicky0522

Muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda


----------



## psicutrinius

Imcasarsanz, un termopar es un thermocouple.

Termoestable es un tipo de resina que no polimeriza, sino que "policondensa", es decir, aquella cuya polimerización es irreversible.


----------



## lmcasarsainz

tengo mis dudas ya que nunca había escuchado la palabra thermocouple, pero gracias por el dato, revisaré un poco más a fondo.


----------



## Pos

Sí, estoy de acuerdo con psicutrinius, thermoset es un plástico termoestable, como la resina urea o las resinas fenólicas.


----------

